# Δάσκαλοι από χώρες ΕΕ και ελληνικά



## tsioutsiou (Jun 29, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα, η Επιτροπή προσφεύγει στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο κατά της Ελλάδας για μια σειρά υποθέσεων, μεταξύ των οποίων και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των δασκάλων, θεωρώντας ότι η χώρα παραβιάζει την κοινοτική νομοθεσία.

Δάσκαλοι: Απέστειλε αιτιολογημένη γνώμη ζητώντας τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας με την οποία απαιτείται σήμερα από δασκάλους προερχόμενους από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ οι οποίοι διαθέτουν τα κατάλληλα προσόντα, *να γνωρίζουν άριστα την ελληνική γλώσσα.* Κατά την Κομισιόν, η Ελλάδα παραβιάζει τόσο την κοινοτική νομοθεσία για την αναγνώριση των επαγγελματικών προσόντων όσο και αυτή που εγγυάται την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των εργαζομένων.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2009)

Απορία: δηλαδή υπάρχιε περίπτωση οι δάσκαλοι να μην γνωρίζουν καλά την ελληνική γλώσσα και να διδάσκουν σε ελληνικό σχολείο; Και τι ακριβώς θα διδάσκουν; Νέα Ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2009)

Θα μπορούσαν πιθανόν να διδάσκουν ξένη γλώσσα. Θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον και κάποια διμερής πρωτοβουλία π.χ. να διδάσκουν 50 Δανοί δανέζικα σε επιλεγμένα σχολεία μας και 50 Έλληνες να διδάσκουν ελληνικά σε Δανεζάκια. Έτσι για να αρχίσει να υπάρχει γνώση και άλλων κοινοτικών γλωσσών στην Ελλάδα (και ελληνικών σε κοινοτικές χώρες)...

Επίσης μαθηματικά, φυσική αγωγή, μουσική (υπάρχει τέτοιο μάθημα; ) ίσως και άλλα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μπορούσαν πιθανόν να διδάσκουν ξένη γλώσσα. Θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον και κάποια διμερής πρωτοβουλία π.χ. να διδάσκουν 50 Δανοί δανέζικα σε επιλεγμένα σχολεία μας και 50 Έλληνες να διδάσκουν ελληνικά σε Δανεζάκια. Έτσι για να αρχίσει να υπάρχει γνώση και άλλων κοινοτικών γλωσσών στην Ελλάδα (και ελληνικών σε κοινοτικές χώρες)...
> 
> Επίσης μαθηματικά, φυσική αγωγή, μουσική (υπάρχει τέτοιο μάθημα; ) ίσως και άλλα...


Μια πρώτη, χιουμοριστική προσέγγιση ενός σοβαρού ζητήματος: 
Πάντως, θα μου άρεσε πολύ ν' ακούσω μάθημα μαθηματικών (ή γεωμετρίας, ας πούμε) στα Δανέζικα π.χ., αφού ελληνικά τους τα λες και δεν χαμπαριάζουν.
Ακόμη περισσότερο, φυσική αγωγή με παραγγέλματα στα γερμανικά: 
Άχτουνγκ, μπίτε! Άιν-τσβάι, άιν-τσβάι! Χαλτ! Στρατιωτάκια. Θα ήταν αποτελεσματικότερο, ίσως. Και φανταστείτε τον γυμναστή να βρίζει τον διαιτητή στα γερμανικά στους σχολικούς αγώνες ποδοσφαίρου. Σουρεαλισμός εν μέσω βαρβαρότητας! (παραφράζοντας την υπογραφή του Στάθη) Όχι, δεν κακολογώ τα γερμανικά, αφού μου αρέσουν (ναι, ξέρω, το έχω κοιτάξει ), αλλά οι συνειρμοί είναι πολλοί και βαθιά ριζωμένοι...
Η μουσική, από την άλλη, έχει το πλεονέκτημα της πανανθρώπινης γλώσσας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2009)

Θεωρητικά όλα αυτά, γιατί τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι μόνο εξισώσεις είναι και μπλα μπλα, και παρόλο που νομίζουν πολλοί ότι είναι το ίδιο, η μεθοδολογία της γραφής των συμβόλων παρεκλίνει από χώρα σε χώρα (όχι πολύ, αλλά διαφέρει). 

Περα από το ότι ο μισός χρόνος στην τάξη δεν είναι μαθημα αλλά μπλα μπλα και δε νομίζω ότι ένας που δεν μιλάει ελληνικά μπορέι να κανει κουβένταμε εφήβους , με μπόλικη αργκό και με την τάξη στο τσακ για να του κάνει πλάκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...και με την τάξη στο τσακ για να του κάνει πλάκα.


Όχι στο τσακ, θα του κάνει πλάκα από την πρώτη στιγμή που θα πατήσει το πόδι του μέσα. Νομίζω ότι γι' αυτό το λόγο απέτυχε κάποιο πείραμα εισαγωγής καθηγητών στις ΗΠΑ από χώρες της Β. Ευρώπης. Έψαχνα να βρω κάποια στοιχεία γι' αυτό, γιατί θυμάμαι ότι το είχα διαβάσει, αλλά δεν βρήκα. Όσο άπταιστα Αγγλικά και να μιλούσε ο Γερμανός μαθηματικός, δεν μπορούσε να δαμάσει μια τάξη γυμνασίου ή λυκείου με αμερικανάκια. Αν θυμάται κάποιος κάτι γι' αυτό, ας με φωτίσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δάσκαλοι: Απέστειλε αιτιολογημένη γνώμη ζητώντας τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας με την οποία απαιτείται σήμερα από δασκάλους προερχόμενους από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ οι οποίοι διαθέτουν τα κατάλληλα προσόντα, *να γνωρίζουν άριστα την ελληνική γλώσσα.* Κατά την Κομισιόν, η Ελλάδα παραβιάζει τόσο την κοινοτική νομοθεσία για την αναγνώριση των επαγγελματικών προσόντων όσο και αυτή που εγγυάται την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των εργαζομένων.



*Δάσκαλοι*...πρέπει να γνωρίζουν *άριστα* την ελληνική γλώσσα... Με άλλα λόγια, όχι απλώς σε επίπεδο συζήτησης στην τάξη...
Συνεπώς, η Ελλάδα δεν δείχνει να ενδιαφέρεται για όσα σωστά λέτε για την επικοινωνία αλλά βάζει ένα πολύ ψηλό εμπόδιο επειδή (λέω εγώ) ενδιαφέρεται για άλλα, έστω υπόρρητα, π.χ. (λέω εγώ με το μυαλό μου):
α) Τι *θρήσκευμα* θα έχουν αυτοί οι δάσκαλοι και πώς θα *διδάξουν την ιστορία* μας κατά τον ελληνικό τρόπο;
β) Θα έχουν την «απαραίτητη κατανόηση» στις κάθε λογής οικογενειακές, διευθυντικές, και συνδικαλιστικές απαιτήσεις που συνδέονται με το λειτούργημά τους;
και άλλα ανάλογα υποθέτω, αλλά νομίζω ότι γενικά αρκούν αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες.

Όταν (και αν ποτέ) το θέμα φτάσει στο επίπεδο καθηγητών δευτεροβάθμιας (που δεν φαίνεται από το λινκ να έχει μπει εδώ, εγώ το έβαλα...) φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρξουν και άλλες υπόρρητες ανησυχίες με κυριότερη, νομίζω:
α) Ποιες θα είναι οι επιδράσεις από το διαφορετικό υπόβαθρο εκπαίδευσης των καθηγητών;

Το παράδειγμα με τη Δανία μου έχει κολλήσει επειδή μου το ανέφερε ένα βράδυ ένας πιτσιρικάς ταξιτζής. Είχε βρεθεί κυνηγώντας την αγάπη ένα χρόνο στη Δανία, είχε μόλις επιστρέψει, και παραμιλούσε σε όλη τη διαδρομή για όλα τα θετικά που είχε ζήσει: από τα κλασικά (κααριότητα, σεβασμό του άλλου και προσθέστε κατά βούληση) μέχρι τις τράπεζες «που δεν είναι ρε παιδί μου όλες σε πολυκατοικίες». Ο υπέρ της ευρωπαϊκής ιδέας λόγος του τελείωσε με ένα «αντί το κράτος να μας στέλνει φαντάρους, έπρεπε να μας στέλνει ένα χρόνο υποχρεωτικά στο εξωτερικό».
Ή πιο απλά, λέω εγώ, να φέρνει λίγο από το εξωτερικό εδώ, όταν είμαστε ακόμη σε ηλικία όπου μπορούμε να ακόμη κερδίσουμε κάτι από τη διαφορετική οπτική στα πράγματα.

@daeman, ίσως σου φανεί ενδιαφέρον ότι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που μαθαίνουν οι Γερμανοί στην Ελλάδα και το απολαμβάνουν με την ψυχή τους είναι να βρίζουν στα ελληνικά (φαντάζομαι το ανάλογο θα συμβαίνει σε Ιταλίες και Ισπανίες). Η πλάκα δεν είναι να ακούς το γυμναστή να δίνει παραγγέλματα στα ελληνικά, αλλά να δίνει οδηγίες στα γερμανικά διανθισμένες με ελληνογαλλικά... Το ξέρω, το έζησα από πρώτο χέρι.

@Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω πάντως ότι η εμπειρία στα εδώ φροντιστήρια ΞΓ (η εμπειρία από τα μικτά κολέγια κλπ είναι άλλο πράγμα) δείχνει απλώς ότι αν ο καθηγητής είναι ανεπαρκής, τον παίρνουν πιο εύκολα στο ψιλό με τέτοιες αφορμές. Το παράδειγμα που λες για την Αμερική δεν το ξέρω, αλλά μήπως απέτυχε επειδή κάποιοι ιθύνοντες εκεί νόμισαν ότι ο Γερμανός θα είναι αυστηρός και σκληρός και θα τους βάλει στη σειρά εν-δυό, εν-δυό;

Κάθε δάσκαλος πρέπει να κερδίσει τα παιδιά στην τάξη και προφανώς ο ξένος έχει πολλαπλάσια δυσκολία, αλλά κάποιος που θα θελήσει να έρθει (δεν θα «διοριστεί») μάλλον θα το έχει υπόψη του...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2009)

Στη Δανία αποτελεί εδώ και χρόνια (θυμάμαι που μας το έλεγαν γεμάτοι περηφάνια εν έτει 1990) βασική εθνική τους επιλογή το να διδάσκονται άψογα αγγλικά οι μαθητές στις δύο πρώτες βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης, ώστε να είναι εφικτή η διδασκαλία στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση από αγγλικά ακαδημαϊκά βιβλία και εγχειρίδια. Το επιχείρημά τους ήταν αφοπλιστικά απλό: «Είμαστε μια μικρή χώρα, με μια περιθωριακή γλώσσα. Μας συμφέρει οικονομικά (ΣτΖ: Όλα με οικονομικά κριτήρια τα μετράνε, ακόμη και το να διατηρούν τη Βασιλεία — περισσότερα και γι' αυτό μπορώ να σας πω, αν θέλετε) να χρησιμοποιούμε την (ΣτΖ: έτοιμη και cost-effective) αγγλική και αμερικανική βιβλιογραφία στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευσή μας, που είναι οι πλέον ενημερωμένες στο χώρο των επιστημών, παρά να μεταφράζουμε κάθε χρόνο βιβλία στα δανικά και να τα εκδίδουμε εμείς. Άσε που όλοι μας οι μαθητές τελειώνοντας την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση γνωρίζουν άρτια αγγλικά (ΣτΖ: Ακόμη κι οι ζητιάνοι!) και μπορούν να σπουδάσουν προπτυχιακά ή μεταπτυχιακά όπου θέλουν.»


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 30, 2009)

Η συζήτηση είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά νομίζω ότι γίνεται σε μάλλον θεωρητική βάση. Εννοώ ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε ακριβώς τί συμβαίνει και τί ακριβώς προσάπτει η Επιτροπή στην Ελλάδα. Έχουμε τα δημοσιεύματα του τύπου, τα οποία με τη σειρά τους αναπαράγουν το λακωνικό ανακοινωθέν τύπου της Επιτροπής. Για να είχαμε επακριβή γνώση της κατάστασης θα έπρεπε να είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να μελετήσουμε την αιτιολογημένη γνώμη που απηύθυνε στην Ελληνική Δημοκρατία η Επιτροπή (και να αναζητήσουμε τις ελληνικές διατάξεις που ενδεχομένως αντιβαίνουν στην κοινοτική νομοθεσία). Προσπαθώντας να "διαβάσω μέσα από τις γραμμές" το ανακοινωθέν τύπου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόβλημα της Επιτροπής είναι το απόλυτο της ελληνικής διάταξης, δηλ. άριστη γνώση της ελληνικής για οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητα. Το ζήτημα ποιά είναι τα επιμέρους στοιχεία που ενοχλούν και το με ποιές υποχωρήσεις η Επιτροπή θα έμενε ικανοποιημένη είναι πράγματα που ελλλείψει περισσοτέρων στοιχείων δεν μπορούμε προς το παρόν να βρούμε. Πάντως, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να καταλήξουμε στην (απλοϊκή) παραδοχή, "η ΕΟΚ θέλει να μας υποχρεώσει να φέρουμε ξένους δασκάλους στα σχολεία μας". Καλό θα ήταν να περιμένουμε για περισσότερα στοιχεία.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2009)

Στο παράδειγμα του δόχτορα εφταφορου να πω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαίο το επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης των δασκάλων σε άλλες χώρες. Στο ΗΒ που το ξέρω καλά υπάρχει έλλειψη δασκάλων και δίνονται κίνητρα (και λίγο στραβά μάτια) και λίγο-πολύ έχουν ανοίξει οι πόρτες και σε άσχετους που στραβώνουν αντί να ξεστραβώνουν. Για τη Γαλλία, είδαμε το Entre les Murs, απ'ότι μου έλεγαν έλληνες δάσκαλοι, μια από τα ίδια με παντού κλπ κλπ κλπ. Στην Ιταλία κάτι Ιταλοί δάσκαλοι που ξέρω, μια από τα ίδια. Και νομίζω ότι αν ψάξουμε όλες τις χώρες θα βρούμε πολλές ομοιότητες. Επιπλέον δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο το ότι πρέπει να τηρείς ισορροπίες στη δουλειά, είναι παγκόσμιο. Ο ξένος που θα διοριστεί στο ελληνικό σχολείο και απεργίες θα κάνει και απ'όλα, αφού θα είναι μέρος του κλάδου. Για το θρήσκευμα και την ιστορία, το πρόγραμμα των σχολείων δεν αφήνει περιθώρια, διδάσκεις ό,τι έχει το βιβλίο. 

Μ' αυτά θέλω απλά να πω ότι τα διάφορα προβλήματα προσαρμογής είναι αναμενόμενα. Κοιτάζοντας την είδηση και αλλού είδα ότι λέει μια διαφωνία της επιτροπής είναι ότι απαιτεί το υπουργείο να έχουν οι δάσκαλοι ένα από τα πτυχία γλωσσομάθειας (πιθανόν των εξετάσεων του ΑΠΘ), από τα οποία τα τρία μπορείς να τα πάρεις μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Ίσως επομένως το πρόβλημα να είναι απλά τεχνικό. 

Πάντως από αγγελίες για ακαδημαϊκές θέσεις που παρακολουθώ συστηματικά, σε όλες τις χώρες σου λένε: η διδασκαλία γίνεται στην τάδε γλώσσα και είναι απαραίτητη η καλή γνώση της. Και φυσικά η καλή γνώση της γλώσσας κάνει πιο εύκολη την διαμονή στην Ελλάδα. 

Α, σχετικά με τη Δανία: υποθέτω οι Δανοί που είχα γνωρίσει που μίλαγαν τσάτρα- πάτρα αγγλικά είχαν ξεφύγει από το σύστημα. H Δανία είναι ειδική περίπτωση χαλαρής γλωσσικής πολιτικής, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουν καταργήσει τα δανέζικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι *δεν ξέρω* ποιο είναι συγκριτικά το επίπεδο της εκπαίδευσης των δασκάλων και των καθηγητών σε άλλες χώρες και δεν έχω καμία δυσκολία να δεχτώ την προσωπική μαρτυρία της SBE (όπως και κάθε άλλη προσωπική μαρτυρία ή τεκμηρίωση για το θέμα). Δεν εννοούσα τη διαφορά σε ποιότητα αλλά τη βιωματική διαφορά στη γενικότερη εκπαιδευτική (όχι μόνο την ακαδημαϊκή) διαδικασία. Επίσης, δεν είμαι εκπαιδευτικός. Άρα και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα τεχνικά θέματα δέχομαι όσα (πολλά από αυτά, π.χ. το πρόγραμμα, είναι και αυτονόητα) αναφέρονται.

Απλώς μπήκα στη συζήτηση επειδή μου άρεσε η σκέψη ότι θα μπορούσαν σε 50 σχολεία στην Ελλάδα τα παιδιά να μαθαίνουν κάτι από δασκάλους μορφωμένους στα δανέζικα, σε 50 σχολεία στη Λετονία άλλα παιδιά να μαθαίνουν κάτι στα ελληνικά, και σε 50 σχολεία στην Ισπανία κάτι στα φινλανδικά. Να γνωρίζουν από μικρά και άλλες κουλτούρες, άλλες γλώσσες, άλλους τρόπους σκέψης πέρα από τους γλωσσικά κυριαρχικούς. Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ούτε σε εκατό χρόνια και το ξέρω, δεν παύει (στα μάτια μου) να είναι κρίμα που δεν γίνεται.

Α, και δεν είναι μόνο οι Δανοί που έχουν κάνει τα αγγλικά δεύτερη γλώσσα τους όπως ανέφερε ο Ζαζ, κι οι Ολλανδοί το ίδιο κάνουν. Κι εκεί βέβαια (όπως σωστά λέει η SBE και για τη Δανία) υπάρχουν πολλοί που επίσης δεν τα καταφέρνουν καλά στα αγγλικά.

@SBE: Ευχαριστώ για το πολύ όμορφο και εφευρετικό *δρ. εφτάφορος* (ή Δρ7χ). :) :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> @SBE: Ευχαριστώ για το πολύ όμορφο και εφευρετικό *δρ. εφτάφορος* (ή Δρ7χ). :) :)



Είδες τι γίνεται άμα τεμπελιάζεις και δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις γραμματοσειρά;


----------

